

Charles Babbage - micaeloliveira
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Babbage

======
jordigh
If you like this stuff, I really, _really_ recommend _The Thrilling Adventures
of Lovelace and Babbage_. It's a great half-comic-book half-historical
scholarship. The second half is contained in footnotes and primary sources,
which are about half the book, and it's delightfully _fun_.

------
cafard
Dover Books printed an edition containing bits of _Passages from the Live of a
Philosopher_ and with Lovelace's translation and amplification of Menabrea's
paper on the Analytic Engine:
[http://store.doverpublications.com/0486246914.html](http://store.doverpublications.com/0486246914.html)
. I don't know what happened to my copy. You can get his _On the Economy of
Machinery and Manufactures_ at Gutenberg,
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/4238](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/4238)

------
aerovistae
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Gates](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Gates)

------
tawayallday
fun story - cto of my old job had a mug with a picture of babage on it that he
was given as a gift or an award or something.

he was very proud of it, so naturally we (tech team) stole it, hid it for a
month or two, created the same image that was on the mug in photoshop and
ordered a replica online.

We then created a fake email account and started sending him ransom emails
ending with a video of the replica mug getting smashed. good times.

~~~
ante_annum
this sounds terribly cruel.

